# Nina e Fabrizio separati in casa



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

LA CONFESSIONE
Nina e Fabrizio separati in casa
'Non abbiamo nulla da spartire'

Milano, 17 gennaio 2007 - Dopo lo scandalo che ha coinvolto, oltre all'agente dei vip Lele Mora, anche il marito Fabrizio Corona, la modella Nina Moric confessa una verità a lungo taciuta: "Io e Fabrizio non abbiamo più nulla da spartire da anni", dice a Diva e Donna. Idillio finito, e non solo a causa dell'inchiesta in corso. 

"Lui non ha valori morali", spiega senza mezze parole la 29enne croata, perché "ambisce solo a soldi e successo".In prima battuta, la Moric si era mostrata solidale con il consorte, titolare di una delle più importanti agenzie fotografiche specializzata in personaggi dello showbiz, la "Corona's", di cui è socia al 50 per cento. Da Corona, indagato nell'ambito dell'inchiesta soprannominata "Vallettopoli 2", la modella ha avuto un figlio, Carlos, che ora ha 4 anni e mezzo e pare essere l'unica ragione per cui Nina resta con il marito. 

Perché, dalle pesantissime parole della Moric, l'uomo che sposò e per il quale dice di aver "rinunciato anche alla carriera", non esiste più: "Diciamo che non è sempre stato coerente con il patto che abbiamo sancito davanti al Signore, quando ci siamo sposati". E non si tratta di scappatelle, ma di tutt'altro tradimento, morale. La sensazione è che i sentimenti cui ora dà voce, Nina li stesse covando da lungo tempo. E adesso che ha deciso di parlare non intende rendere meno amara la pillola. 

*"Lui è una persona che ambisce solo al successo e ai soldi, io non sono affatto così.* Non sono perfetta, certo, ma dentro di me mantengo fede a certi valori. C'è un limite a tutto, e lui questo limite non ce l'ha", chiarisce la Moric. "Viviamo nella stessa casa ma ognuno fa la sua vita", spiega, aggingendo con rabbia: "Io ho dei valori, lui no". 

In tutto questo, Nina, che vuole dedicarsi al figlio Carlos, non pensa (ancora) al divorzio: "Se succederà lo farò in privato, lontano dal clamore dei media. Per il momento devo trovare un equilibrio, serenità". 

http://ilrestodelcarlino.quotidiano.net/art/2007/01/17/5456988

_______________________________________

A lei dei soldi non gliene frega niente, ... ci credo sicuramente, ... peccato che per provare disprezzo per i soldi .... sarebbe meglio NON DISPORNE MENTRE LO SI AFFERMA , ... suonerebbe meno falso.


PS: faccio da solo per defenestrare il mio titolo dal forum, ... senza sbattere fuori cazzate inutili ... spero


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*..............*

Ho letto quell'articolo.................. la cosa più divertente però è il commento della Gregoraci "E poi si meravigliano di me che sto con Briatore, io lo amo.........." io mi domando ma chi sono le malelingue che dubitano di questo sentimento ............. che gentaglia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












































































































































































Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Ne aggiungo uno solo .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non sarebbe meglio per loro non aprire bocca


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2007)

vengono pagati anche per aprirla.


la ciavatta...ovviamente.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2007)

Sarebbe bello se aprissero la bocca senza emettere nessun suono...


----------

